# Do you count your fish?



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

SO I have found I have a habit of counting my fish or taking a head count, when I turn on the lights lol just wondering how many other do this or don't do it or have too many to try and do it lol Thought it would make for a fun poll. Had to pick the best section for it & since more FW people than SW I felt thi the best place. This is a question for FW or SW keepers though.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Diztrbd1 said:


> SO I have found I have a habit of counting my fish or taking a head count, when I turn on the lights lol just wondering how many other do this or don't do it or have too many to try and do it lol Thought it would make for a fun poll. Had to pick the best section for it & since more FW people than SW I felt thi the best place. This is a question for FW or SW keepers though.


How many fish do you have?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

47 between a 75, 33, & 25g tanks and 3 betta tanks


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

I've still got several hundred or so it seems. They won't be still so I can't count them. LOL


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

Yup, try for a headcount in my 40g everyday, especially since having the lemons spawn. Mainly to check for any possible jumpers as it seems to be the only way I lose fish, but also for any that may have croaked and are still in the tank fouling the water.


----------



## AdamsB (Oct 18, 2011)

I only have 3 so it makes it easy. But I try to check for sickness daily. When I had fresh water I'd always do a head count though. Even as far as counting the ghost shrimp. Which can be difficult in a 60 gallon!


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

I do not count them on a daily basis but I have a tendency of counting them regularly. I panic when the numbers are not correct. The buggers like to hide on me sometimes. I think they think it is funny. It is like they say quickly hide here he comes.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I get that with mine too lol I do not always daily but pretty close...enough to call it daily lol



AdamsB said:


> I only have 3 so it makes it easy. But I try to check for sickness daily. When I had fresh water I'd always do a head count though. Even as far as counting the ghost shrimp. Which can be difficult in a 60 gallon!


probably easier in a 60 gal than a 6 gallon.... I had cherries in a 6g and used to count them till they started breeding then it was a pain in the butt, then they all died and made it easy for me darnit


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

i stoped counting wen i hit 4 tanks but i aways do a tail count for all my more pricey budies  i just cant count guppys or damsels hahaha


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I don't really count my fish but I do notice the number of larger fish I have daily. It's easy as most of my tanks are very under stocked and I would know immediately if one was missing. The fry and tetras are on their own but I do check for any dead ones in the tank.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I do a head count almost daily and know pretty much right away if one goes missing. Except for the L134's in my tank as they hide so well I thought I'd lost one for months before I saw all 3 of them together.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

target said:


> I do a head count almost daily and know pretty much right away if one goes missing. Except for the L134's in my tank as they hide so well I thought I'd lost one for months before I saw all 3 of them together.


i do the same as Daniel. It's like therapy to count fish


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I dont but my daughter likes to count the shrimps. LOL.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Great idea for a poll John! 

i have too many in the community tank to count every day, but i definitely do a bit of a mental head-count when i feed them... most of them have their own individual look (especially the angels), so i can quickly glance around the tank and i should notice if one is missing.... "should" being the keyword here. my rams and clown loaches all look the same so there's no counting them everyday!


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I have a lot of fish. The only ones I count on a regular basis are the jewel fry... I count them every time I walk passed lol. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

I count all the fish in the community tank every morning, even though it's covered. And the shrimps that don't breed. The guppies I don't count daily - although often enough so I know how overstocked the tank is  I do check for fry daily though. 
I usually don't worry too much if I can't count all the shrimps or bottom feeders, they are extremely good at hiding


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Yup, only at a 4 count right now. Keeping things easy and cheap for myself for the last year and a half.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Tried counting, failed horribly

Probably close to the 100 mark


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

First thing I do always is look at my filter tubes, I am happy when there is nothing dead sucked to it.
I too look for fry, I love fries 

I used to count more often, now its just occasionally.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I would but with 50 Lemon tetras darting around or an uncountable amount of Endler and fries its nearly impossible :bigsmile:


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

I count the dead ones everyday!


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

I voted no.
Here is why.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol wish I could have voted no for the same reason :bigsmile:


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I got the same reason as Davej. But I do count my bigger and rarer ones. The little guys, not a chance. I'm pretty sure I'm getting close to triple digits in pleco fry also, but nothing on Davej's magnitude.


----------

